# المنتدى منتدى السوفت ويير والبرمجة للتليفون  المحمول ( Mobile Software ) اقسام السوفت ويير والبرمجة للتليفون المحمول( Mobile Software ) قسم ابل سوفت ويير(Apple Products Software) حصري :  برنامج   لتخطي حساب icloud لجميع الهواتف أيفون 4 - 4s - 5 - 5s  وابياد

## TIGER_GSM

السلام عليكم ورحمة الله تعالى وبركاته  وأخيراً البرنامج الدي انتظره الكثير لتخطي حساب icloud لجميع الهواتف أيفون 4 - 4s - 5 - 5s  وابياد اليكم الشرح بالفيديو  
<
   رابط التحميل  الروابط تظهر للاعضاء فقط[ للتسجيل اضغط هنا ]

----------


## mohamed73

بارك الله فيك اخي عماد

----------


## راشدمحمد

جزيت خيرا الف شكر

----------


## najjarsat

السلام عليكم ورحمة الله تعالى وبركاته. 
أخ عماد هل الشبكة تعمل أم لا.لأن هناك عدة برامج تتخطى حساب أي كلود لكن الشبكة لا تعمل. مع الشكر

----------


## TIGER_GSM

> السلام عليكم ورحمة الله تعالى وبركاته. 
> أخ عماد هل الشبكة تعمل أم لا.لأن هناك عدة برامج تتخطى حساب أي كلود لكن الشبكة لا تعمل. مع الشكر

 تم تجربة على تلاتة أيفون ونجحت بدون مشاكل

----------


## kojyy

اخى عماد اولا مجهود مشكور 
ثانيا رابط الفيديو للا يشرح البرنامج وانما برنامج اخر 
ثالثا بعد اذنك اضع رابط الفيديو المناسب للبرنامج المرفق     تقبل مرورى اخى

----------


## kojyy

> تم تجربة على تلاتة أيفون ونجحت بدون مشاكل

 بعد تجربة البرنامج نفيدكم بالاتى :
* البرنامج ينجح فعلا فى ازالة الحساب اذا اتبعت الخطوات بالكامل 
* لا توجد شبكة بعد ازالة الحساب 
* يتم رجوع الحساب مرة اخرى فى حالتى عمل ضبط المصنع او عمل سوفت وير 
* هذه نتيجة تجربة البرنامج وارجو من الاعضاء الذين سيجربوا البرنامج موافاتنا بالنتيجة لخدمة الجميع

----------


## TIGER_GSM

> بعد تجربة البرنامج نفيدكم بالاتى :
> * البرنامج ينجح فعلا فى ازالة الحساب اذا اتبعت الخطوات بالكامل 
> * لا توجد شبكة بعد ازالة الحساب 
> * يتم رجوع الحساب مرة اخرى فى حالتى عمل ضبط المصنع او عمل سوفت وير 
> * هذه نتيجة تجربة البرنامج وارجو من الاعضاء الذين سيجربوا البرنامج موافاتنا بالنتيجة لخدمة الجميع

 أخي أمر طبيعي يعود إكولد بعد ضبط مصنع أو فلاش هدا برنامج يقوم بعمل أكتفسيون بدون إكولد بنسبة لشبكة فهي موجودة بشكل طبيعي  يبقى اشكال هل جربت برنامج أو لا?!!!!

----------


## TIGER_GSM

> اخى عماد اولا مجهود مشكور 
> ثانيا رابط الفيديو للا يشرح البرنامج وانما برنامج اخر 
> ثالثا بعد اذنك اضع رابط الفيديو المناسب للبرنامج المرفق
> الروابط تظهر للاعضاء فقط[ للتسجيل اضغط هنا ]   تقبل مرورى اخى

 أخي هل رأيت فيديو أولاً لأن فيديو يشرح بشكل واضح وجهة البرنامج المدكور في موضوع ومراحل تفعيل أو تخطي حساب إكولد  أساس هو حل اشكال أساس هو حل اشكال أما نقد الفارغ لايهم ....

----------


## yassinovio

تشكر أخي الكريم على المجهود ، بعد التجربة على ثلاث اجهزة يظـل مشكل الشبكة قائما للاسف

----------


## kojyy

اخى الكريم ما فائدة الاكتيفيشن وتخطى الايكلاود بدون الحصول على شبكة ذلك ما اقصده وهذا مثبت من ردود الاعضاء

----------


## TIGER_GSM

> اخى الكريم ما فائدة الاكتيفيشن وتخطى الايكلاود بدون الحصول على شبكة ذلك ما اقصده وهذا مثبت من ردود الاعضاء

 ترجبرتي تمت على 3 أيفون iso 7.02 دون مشاكل  و 2 أيفون iso 7.04 و-iso 7.1 لم تضهر شبكة نحن نبحت على لحل هدا اشكال أخي أما نقد مجهودات اخرين دون فعل شيء هدا غير منطقي   بتوفيق

----------


## kojyy

> ترجبرتي تمت على 3 أيفون iso 7.02 دون مشاكل  و 2 أيفون iso 7.04 و-iso 7.1 لم تضهر شبكة نحن نبحت على لحل هدا اشكال أخي أما نقد مجهودات اخرين دون فعل شيء هدا غير منطقي   بتوفيق

 الاخ الكريم ارجو ان يكون صدرك متسع اكثر فليس معنى ان اقول تجربتى اننى انقدك وراجع ردودى مع الاخ الكريم شمس حينما قام برفع فلاشتين لتعريب لوميا 610 واخبرته بعدم وجود اللغة العربية بهما فقام بتعديل عنونان المشاركة وتقبل بصدر رحب ولم يقل بانى انقده وانا عندما قمت بتعريب سامسونج i777 بفلاشة i9100 ومن مناقشة الاعضاء الكرام تبين وجود عيب بالمايك والسماعة الى ان وجدنا الحل بمجهود جماعى وليس فردى ولما اقل للعضو لماذا تنتقدنى طالما كان محقا وان لم يكن ابين له وجه النظر .
اقدم اعتذارى عما لم ارتكبه وتقبل مرورى

----------


## TIGER_GSM

ثغرة خطيرة لتخطي حماية iCloud على نظام التشغيل iOS 7

----------


## طاهر العراقي

شباب اخي عماد كيف انز البرنامج

----------


## seneor

Thanks

----------


## TIGER_GSM

> تشكر أخي الكريم على المجهود ، بعد التجربة على ثلاث اجهزة يظـل مشكل الشبكة قائما للاسف

 نعم يتم حل المشكل على بروس أيفون A5 أما A4 لايتم حل مشكل شبكة

----------


## AMR NADER

البرنامج لا يعمل على ايفون 5 ولا 4اس نهائى

----------


## piceep2

il demande tjr net framwork 3.5+ ou je pe le trouver merci

----------


## goranhashm

اخي انت وضعت برنامج فقط يصلح للاجهزة ipone4 اين البرنامج اللذي يصلح للهواتف الاخرى ارجو الرد بسرعة

----------


## TIGER_GSM

> اخي انت وضعت برنامج فقط يصلح للاجهزة ipone4 اين البرنامج اللذي يصلح للهواتف الاخرى ارجو الرد بسرعة

   الروابط تظهر للاعضاء فقط[ للتسجيل اضغط هنا ]

----------

